# juno vs halo can lights



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking for reasons why you choose one of these brands. Ive dealt with both of them and besides the Juno cans having the temp fuse on them I dont see the big difference. The trim seems to be a little more sturdy with Juno....

Best hole saw for lath and plaster 5" remodal cans in lath and plaster


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I choose Juno because that is what the supply house has in 5" and 4" kine voltage and low voltage for the best price. 

Halos seem to Come standard with the wago connectors. 

Both are easy to install, nobody will ever convince me that Juno is superior even though that is what I use. I really dont have a preference, both are made by the same company anyway. 

As far as trims are concerned, the Juno trims are definitely nicer. Take a simple step baffle comparison, the Juno is twice the thicknesss.

Use a Milwaukee carbide grit hole saw for lath and plaster.


----------



## newspark80 (Feb 20, 2011)

Use a Milwaukee carbide grit hole saw for lath and plaster.[/quote]

What size for 5" and 4" do you use?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

5 and 3/8 for 5" and 4 and 3/8 for 4".


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

svh19044 said:


> I choose Juno because that is what the supply house has in 5" and 4" kine voltage and low voltage for the best price.
> 
> Halos seem to Come standard with the wago connectors.
> 
> ...


Juno and Halo have never been owned by the same company. Currently, Schneider owns Juno and Eaton/Cooper owns Halo. The guy who started Halo started Juno after selling Halo (to McGraw Edison, I believe).


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

99cents said:


> Juno and Halo have never been owned by the same company. Currently, Schneider owns Juno and Eaton/Cooper owns Halo. The guy who started Halo started Juno after selling Halo (to McGraw Edison, I believe).


I see, I thought the connection was the same parent company, instead it's just the same parent. 

Residential recessed lights (not Iris or the likes or architectural cans...I think Iris is a Halo offshoot) aren't exactly advanced tech. :laughing:


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Juno.
Old works are 100x better w/ better clips. New works have centering marks.
Finish trims hold up better in the long run. 
This being said, my boss uses HALO, cheap Home Depot always has them.

I use a keyhole saw for old works, sawzall to get strapping (new England thing) out of the way. Old houses with lath, score a line with screwdriver then pray with sawzall and fine tooth metal blades. Boss is too cheap to buy hole saws for old work, since we might do 10 old works per year. When I do them on my own, I use the carbide Milwaukees 3/8" bigger than can's name-size. (4&3/8, 5&3/8, 6&3/8 etc)


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I use elite brand cans. Sturdy like a juno, wagos like a halo, less money than either. I buy 6" new cont cans for about $6.75 each. I used to use halo and i think these elites are sturdier, better built and a better deal. The trims are guaranteed to work with any other manufacturers cans so I only have to stock elite.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Halo 4" trims are F U G L Y  The 5" stuff isn't bad. The 6" stuff is good for time machine work. :laughing:

I use Elite and mostly Lightolier.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

I prefer the customer supplied Emerald brand.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

As far as old work cans go, I think Juno are much better than halo. New work it's a toss up, I prefer Juno's


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

They are all can lights, so they suck by default.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

See if you can get Contrast in your area.


----------

